# ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX vs Asus Cross Hair V



## macho84 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello Can anyone help me decide on this . Which is worth for future upgrade next couple of years.

SABERTOOTH_990FX

Crosshair_V_Formula


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

Crosshair any day, its ROG man.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 25, 2011)

Crosshair if u want loads of addon cosmetic features the basic features are same on both also Xfi MB2 is a crap the sabertooth one has 5 yrs Warranty


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 25, 2011)

Asus Cross Hair V is the best choice ever


----------

